
Facebook friends Apache with $40,000 - chaostheory
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13505_3-10433118-16.html
======
jackowayed
Why wouldn't they pay the extra $60k/year to do the platinum level? 60k is
nothing, and right now they're being cheaper than Google and MSFT, which
doesn't look too great.

The only thing that really comes to mind is that in a year they can get more
good press from "Facebook upgrades to platinum Apache sponsorship"

